#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [影片] 喜歡龍的來吧

## 蒼痕

朋友傳給我的 我喜歡就放上來了

----------


## 蒼痕



----------


## 閒

這是那一部動畫的?  :Shocked:  

好可愛XD

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

那是龍王傳說的...
我有在看  還滿好看的(白龍好帥喔~)

八大粽合台
星期六PM4:00~5:00
星期日AM8:00~9:00+AM11:00~12:00(重播)

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

這是部神奇的卡通...
龍都萌的要死，但一看到人類群...(炸！)
還沒開始看，到時候在跟好色龍要整套吧=w=

----------


## 好色龍

> 這是部神奇的卡通...
> 龍都萌的要死，但一看到人類群...(炸！)
> 還沒開始看，到時候在跟好色龍要整套吧=w=


我才抓到第四集orz|||||
開始考慮學用bt了......=___=a
Shiron和Ranshi都好萌啊>//////<

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 我才抓到第四集orz|||||
> 開始考慮學用bt了......=___=a
> Shiron和Ranshi都好萌啊>//////<


........(翻桌)
快去抓啦！大學生平常閒閒沒事幹還不快工作=皿=
像不才忙的要死，還能邊月考邊生文，
還有，你是想說好腐還是好萌...(被揍)

----------


## 黑獅

龍王傳說阿,1-20中文字幕版(部分翻譯簡直是差到讓人無語..)
21-50無字幕版本呢= =
我都抓到了= =\~/
話說,最後劇情其實也很無語...

----------


## 銀月

獵焰龍~超愛的><

----------


## 里德-牙狼神

白......白...白龍----!!
還有嗎有的話可以給我嗎>口<!!

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

這是龍王的家族喜歡的可以去看看
http://tw.club.yahoo.com/clubs/DRAGONDRIVETRUE/
再貼幾張圖...

----------


## 水靈凱

我有一堆._.這張不知道你們看到會有啥感想XD
白龍沒穿衣服跟小古對決XD

----------


## 漣漪月影

那是第幾集壓~好想看歐~

----------


## 蒼痕

喔那個阿= =
那是49級的時候
好像那時候是跟藍星合體之後
然後變成壞人= =後來48級精靈王(阿災她叫什麼)
告訴她一堆道理 然後就時空到回到那邊
然後精靈王賞她個鐵盆=ˇ=她就醒了

----------


## 滅命

最愛G.W.五分錢~
特別喜歡沃爾菲跟里昂~

----------


## 狼狼

> 我才抓到第四集orz|||||
> 開始考慮學用bt了......=___=a
> Shiron和Ranshi都好萌啊>//////<


我有BT的全種。需要的話加我MSN吧。

----------


## 路卡利歐

如果要圖可以找我~~不過只有龍王的~~><,希望龍王能跟多啦X夢一樣一直重播~~順便貼

----------


## 一審判一

我只能說~~
謝謝分享^^

                龍都好帥喔@@~

----------

